# X-MAS/WINTER Humor...



## diggermeister (Dec 13, 2005)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS! *   [sm=lol.gif] I wanted to share a few jokes about the Holidays with every one. I got these via e-mail from another member of this very forum [sm=rolleyes.gif]. Some of these may be *PG-13*in nature.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 13, 2005)

Just don't tell the one about the snoblower...


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 13, 2005)

HEY! I think I saw that one with the snowblower before. Is there a guy pushing a snowblower and snow is coming out of uhh the chute? [] I could be thinking of a different joke...


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's another. If you have one *PLEASE* add it to the thread...  *MERRY MERRY...*


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 14, 2005)

alright I got one.........


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 15, 2005)

Good one Bryan []...*MORE*


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 15, 2005)

and another......


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL! LOL! More? *Oh YES!*


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 16, 2005)

another one...[:-]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Here we go.....                  *MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL*


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

And again.......


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

One more.....


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

North Pole Swat Team!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Just how much does Santa love his work????


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

What Santa is bringing me for Christmas!!!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Cap...


 If I'm l;yin ...I'm dyin   Yoy are cracken me up!  Seen my Santa thumb yet?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Is your thumb on the left or right.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## diginit (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks-I needed that!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2005)

That's one evil looking santa next to your thumb southern Maine diver [:-] .


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Irish...

 No... really He's a friendly Santa!  See his smile?

 Wayne


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 18, 2005)

Here you go...


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 18, 2005)

and another...


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 19, 2005)

"The Schmidt House" lol, I guess that's for all the privy diggers. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats funny stuff...LMAO!!!


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 21, 2005)

lol!


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 21, 2005)

*OH-NO! *


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 21, 2005)

*THAT'S JUST PLAIN WRONG* [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## diggermeister (Dec 24, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice thats good stuff[]


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 24, 2005)

Here we go...[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 24, 2005)

Ooooooh, Your baaaaad.LoL



 Merry Christmas


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 25, 2005)

The gift that keeps on giving all year round.....


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 25, 2005)

Cute...[]


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 25, 2005)

WRONG WRONG WRONG...Looks like I wont be suckin on anymore icicles...LOL[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 25, 2005)

This was a GREAT thread!!! I have been LMAO reading this one! Everyone's posts are great! Merry Christmas (politicly correct Happy Holidays) to everyone! Happy digging to those who can or dare......after my 1 & 1/2 inch scar (digging by hand, whammo exploding bottle) I'll wait till spring....

 Happy Happy Joy Joy
 Vicky


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!![]


----------

